# Форум на русском языке  > Основы информационной безопасности  > Общая сетевая безопасность  >  Проверка Антивируса

## fotorama

Доброго всем времени суток! Устоновил я себе недавано Kaspersky Internet Security 6.0 по качто пробную версию на 30 дней.... Стоит себе она, а время тикает да тикое и подходит пора выбора снасить этого зверька илиже покупать лицензию...... Но дело в том что я досихпор не убедился что этот зверек стоит вложиных в него денег...... И вот сейчас спрашиваю у знающих людей как можно проверить живучесть антивиря и его фаэрвольных данных.... как он держет защиту от отак наскока быстро и качественно спровляеться с *malware*  и прочеми прелестями зловредных умов...... Еще меня интересует его живучесть в плане ваырубание его как процесса....
P/s Вопрос задан только попречине жилания проверить на скоко Этот антивирь(лицензия) лутьше других но (утятных) просто 1600р конечно не очень большие деньги за год но тоже на дороге не воляються... 
Pp/s
Зарание благодарен всем откликнувшемся.......

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Jolly Rojer

Можеш поверить он того стоит!

----------


## fotorama

> Можеш поверить он того стоит!


Да в принцепе я и сам это знаю но всеже хочеться в действии увидеть..... я просто задолбался искать по интернету хоть какой ни будь вирус (блин закон подласти когда хочеш акуратно и чисто полазить то сразу целый звериниц лезит а кода ищиш целе направлено то не одного не найдеш :Cry:  ) чтобы посматреть что он сним зделает и как.....

----------


## Макcим

Вопрос поставлен не правильно. Зачем Вам антивирус? Что Вы хотите узнать от такой проверки? Допустим Вы ищете вирус, если антивирус его знает, получите алерт, а если нет добро пожаловать в "Помогите"  :Wink:  *В защите компьютера антивирус играет самую последнюю роль*, если Вы этого ещё не поняли, мне Вас искренне жаль...

----------


## Ego1st

> Да в принцепе я и сам это знаю но всеже хочеться в действии увидеть..... я просто задолбался искать по интернету хоть какой ни будь вирус (блин закон подласти когда хочеш акуратно и чисто полазить то сразу целый звериниц лезит а кода ищиш целе направлено то не одного не найдеш ) чтобы посматреть что он сним зделает и как.....


можете тестовый вирус скачать http://www.eicar.org и на нем проверить антивирус если надо, кстати вышл тех релиз семерки касперского, я бы его советовал попробовать вместо 6.0

----------


## Макcим

> можете тестовый вирус скачать http://www.eicar.org и на нем проверить антивирус


*fotorama* видимо хочет проверить качество детекта, а не сам факт работы антивируса  :Wink:

----------


## Ego1st

качество детекта можно проверить, набрав в гуглу слово crack keygen и т.д и начать ходить по ссылкам..

----------


## fotorama

> Вопрос поставлен не правильно. Зачем Вам антивирус? Что Вы хотите узнать от такой проверки? Допустим Вы ищете вирус, если антивирус его знает, получите алерт, а если нет добро пожаловать в "Помогите"  *В защите компьютера антивирус играет самую последнюю роль*, если Вы этого ещё не поняли, мне Вас искренне жаль...


Блин пока писал ответ и обьяснения понел всю тупость и не коректность поставленого мной вопроса...... а самое хреновое я чето вообще не могу обьяснить свои мысли......(похоже переработал в голове каша :Embarassed: ) 
как перефразирую напишу........  
а на скока я помню фаервол можно проверить как он держит отаки и как он блокирует порты..... но чесно говоря у меня нет достаточных знаний чтоб это проверить........
P/s 
я прекрасно понемаю что антивирь играет ну не совсем последнюю но далеко не первую роль по этому вопрос стоял именно о кав который вроде как и фаер и антивирь...... И тагже я прекрасно понемаю что главное в защите знания которые есть у пользователя..... но к несчастью в этом пункте у меня далеко не все в порядке по этому я и задаю вопросы чтоб заполнить свои белые дыры.....
PP/s да кстате MaXim вот эту книжку которую ты мне советовал я уже проштудировал не могбы ты еще что ни будь посоветовать

----------


## Ego1st

> а на скока я помню фаервол можно проверить как он держит отаки и как он блокирует порты..... но чесно говоря у меня нет достаточных знаний чтоб это проверить........


проверить можно каким-нибудь бесплатным сканером уязвимостей, натравливаете на себя ии смотрите как fw блокирует атаки..

----------


## fotorama

> *fotorama* видимо хочет проверить качество детекта, а не сам факт работы антивируса


в принципи вот это мне и нужно было написать с самого начала ...... а я чето както не вту степь полез слишком затенул вопрос :Wink: 
да миенно как он детектит и в случае заражения полностью он удоляет вирус или же приходиться заним подчищать



> проверить можно каким-нибудь бесплатным сканером уязвимостей, натравливаете на себя ии смотрите как fw блокирует атаки..


я у Олега Зайцева на сайте читал что он спам атаками фаэры тестил...... а где взять все необходимое для токих отак я чесно говоря не врубился.... (чайник одним словом  :Wink: )

----------


## Jolly Rojer

> можете тестовый вирус скачать http://www.eicar.org и на нем проверить антивирус если надо, кстати вышл тех релиз семерки касперского, я бы его советовал попробовать вместо 6.0


7ку пока времени нет к сожалению тестировать а вот для файл серверов бетку стянул буду тестить!

----------


## Rene-gad

> я у Олега Зайцева на сайте читал что он спам атаками фаэры тестил...... а где взять все необходимое для токих отак я чесно говоря не врубился.... (*чайник одним словом* )


Кто в состоянии пользоваться гуглой очень скоро становится *самоваром*  :Wink:  
http://www.firewallleaktester.com/leaktest1.htm
http://www.grc.com/lt/leaktest.htm

----------


## Ego1st

> PP/s да кстате MaXim вот эту книжку которую ты мне советовал я уже проштудировал не могбы ты еще что ни будь посоветовать


http://www.compdoc.ru/books/security/ выбирать книгу и искать в интернет библиотеках, все кгниги можно почитать лишними не будут..




> 7ку пока времени нет к сожалению тестировать


её ненадо тестировать её уже потестировали, её надо поставить и пользовать, вместо 6.. 




> я у Олега Зайцева на сайте читал что он спам атаками фаэры тестил...... а где взять все необходимое для токих отак я чесно говоря не врубился.... (чайник одним словом )


Nessus ничего сканер...

----------


## Макcим

> качество детекта можно проверить, набрав в гуглу слово crack keygen и т.д и начать ходить по ссылкам..


Так можно проверить только качество сервиса "Помогите"  :lol: 



> я прекрасно понемаю что антивирь играет ну не совсем последнюю


Именно последнюю! Посмотрите опять же на "Помогите"... 



> И тагже я прекрасно понемаю что главное в защите знания которые есть у пользователя


Ошибочное рассуждение. Для того чтобы защитить свой комп профессионалом быть не обязательно. Более того, скажу по секрету, профессионалы не защищают свой комп вообще, ибо понимают бесполезность этого занятия (любую защиту можно обойти). *Но, этими словами я не дал Вам руководство к действию (удаление файрвола и антивируса)!* 



> PP/s да кстате MaXim вот эту книжку которую ты мне советовал я уже проштудировал не могбы ты еще что ни будь посоветовать


Могу посоветовать книгу Олега Зайцева. 



> в принципе вот это мне и нужно было написать с самого начала ...... а я чето както не вту степь полез слишком затенул вопрос
> да миенно как он детектит и в случае заражения полностью он удоляет вирус или же приходиться заним подчищать


Оставьте это для профессионалов, нам, простым смертным ламерам, этим заниматься не зачем. 



> я у Олега Зайцева на сайте читал что он спам атаками фаэры тестил...... а где взять все необходимое для токих отак я чесно говоря не врубился.... (чайник одним словом )


Я же говорю, оставьте это для профессионалов, таких как Олег. Вам эти инструменты ни чего не дадут.

P.S.: Давайте переходить на нормальный русский язык, без всяких сокращений и с грамотным написанием слов.

----------

